# New Road Racing video of my 93 SE-R!



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Please excuse the poor quality, i'm working w/ a VHS-C camcorder and this is my first try. 

This video is at Willow Springs Internation Raceway, right as the video starts I'm going by a 3 series BMW, then I'm chasing and passing a lotus 7. Hope the video isn't too crappy.


Sentra Road Racing


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Holy that blue SKYLINE took off!!!
Nice Vid.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

nice...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Definately a nice vid, but the sound could improve...and that "skyline" was a WRX.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

barnoun said:


> *Definately a nice vid, but the sound could improve...and that "skyline" was a WRX. *


Yes that was a 227hp wrx he killed me on the straights but I ran him in the corners... The next session I ended up passing him... It was a good feeling.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

barnoun said:


> *Definately a nice vid, but the sound could improve.... *


As per rules the windows were down and next time I'm going to try to tape a sock to the mic, hopefully pick up the engine noise and talking.


----------



## Nxtasy (Aug 9, 2003)

Nice video! I love watching b13s kick ass! Good job

Josh


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

great vid...makes me want to get my ride on the track


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

nice! i was hoping to hear some sounds though. =)


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

samk said:


> *nice! i was hoping to hear some sounds though. =) *


I know.. I didn't realize how bad it would be... the windows have to be down. I think a sock on the mic would clear that up. You should be able to hear the motor and talking with the sock. Hey it was my first attempt... leave me alone samk!


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

2SR20DE said:


> *I know.. I didn't realize how bad it would be... the windows have to be down. I think a sock on the mic would clear that up. You should be able to hear the motor and talking with the sock. Hey it was my first attempt... leave me alone samk! *


haha it's all good. good stuff though.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

nice vide, way to go tackling them corners


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

nice vid... more! more!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

niky said:


> *nice vid... more! more! *


If someone wants to host some video's i've got more I just don't have the hosting space. I will put a link of on of the sweetest vids I've seen from a nsx @ ca speedway.

Here it is:

For some good reading and video's check out nsxfiles.com but here's the video... sweet!

Click and save to help w/ the dudes server. VERY LARGE don't even try it w/ dial up (71MB) but worth it for high speed connections. The viper you see is a guy i'm at the track w/ a lot... the car is sweet, well any viper is sweet but dudes a good driver and riding in that car is intense!


http://nsxfiles.s2ki.com/cs_pulp2.wmv


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^Thats a badass vid


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *^Thats a badass vid *


 What the sentra wasn't as exciting???


----------

